# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  African Dwarf Frogs fighting?

## kathreen

I have two African Dwarf Frogs in a 3 gallon tank. They came in an extremely small tank  (less than half a gallon....my friend bought them for me at a pet store that obviously didn't know anything.) They had the wrong food (beta pellets) and a huge rock....I've moved them to a the new tank about a week ago. They have some live plants and a cave. I have started feeding them frozen bloodworms. They were both super skinny and now one has grown and the other is still pretty small. The big one was getting super chubby....I had been feeding them every day with probably too much food. The last four days I have fed them every other day. The big one hasn't been getting as big but his stomach still does some out when he eats. When I look up african dwarf frogs, he looks like a normal size. The small one has been eating (I have been watching but his stomach doesn't come out too much.) A couple of days ago one of the frogs ran into each other, but that seemed to pass over. Today one had a bloodworm in his mouth and the other one went for it as well....they squabbled...I eventually tapped and they stopped. But they also just went after each other again...with no food. I don't know what gender each is, but I know one is male (I have been hearing singing...) What is going on? They aren't supposed to be aggressive. Help would be great....I'm panicking a bit.

----------


## Caspian

Honestly, being a bullfrog owner, I'd separate them. 2.5 Gallon tank for each, or a 5 Gallon if you'd prefer. They could be lacking enough protein or some kind of vitamin, and thus, resorting to cannabalism to attempt to get it.

Bloodworms are fine, in my opinion, but I'd ask an expert.

 I've done little research on African Dwarf frogs, thoug I've seen them in stores many times, but due to how they are the instigator for the spread of Chytrid, I've refrained from buying one. Also, I'd have to quarantine the African Dwarf Frog in it's tank for maybe 5-6 months, showering and washing my hands after handling the tank or frog in case it does have Chytrid, which would be fatal to my bullfrogs. And I'd never risk the lives of my hoppers for a new pet. Anyways, I don't even find that type of frog very interesting, either.

----------


## Michael

These frogs are not aggressive.

However, much like fish, aquatic frogs have sensory organs which allow them to detect movement in the water. Hymenochirus have poor vision so they rely on this greatly to hunt. It is more than likely your frogs detected the movement of the other and mistook it for prey, mistaken identity happens a lot with aquatic frogs, it's harmless behavior. I've seen my frogs bite each others legs and arms, it happens but it's not something to worry about, they realize it's another frog and let go (of course cannibalism does happen with amphibians often but this is not the case with your situation).

If they both latched on to a blood worm at the same time, they will struggle and try to take it from the other, give two lions a piece of steak and the same thing happens, it's animal instinct. I saw my two Xenopus Laevis struggle over an earthworm as if their lives depended on it and wound up ripping it in two, they are not aggressive towards another but if they both have a hold on prey item, they will 'fight' the other for it, such is nature. Think of how dogs will play tug of war with a rope toy, more or less the same scenario.

@Caspian: Hymenochirus are not carriers of Chytrid to my knowledge, they are as susceptible as the next frog to the fungus. A similar frog, Xenopus (African Clawed Frog), a larger more aggressive version of the frogs above can carry it, though they are immune.

Depending on the type of bullfrogs you keep they may also be carriers but also immune to the fungus because American Bullfrogs are also known to carry Chytrid but themselves be immune to it's effects.

Oh, and aquatic frogs aren't boring. African Dwarf frogs are kind of slow witted but the larger Xenopus are great pets and very entertaining, always active, always hungry, very comical and fun to observe!  :Frog Smile:

----------


## Caspian

@Michael

Ah, my mistake. I often mistake the two in terms of names and such. They also look quite a bit alike, though not in size.

Really? I've spent many hours researching signs of chytrid and giving my frogs physical examinations for it just in case. No sign of it. But if they do have it, will it hurt them if they get some other ailment or disease that weakens their immune system? And bullfrogs are immune? I would expect herpetologists to be studying bullfrogs, trying to find out how they are immune, and if they could spread that, whether it is a genetic strand or Chromosome, to other frogs.

Well, to you, maybe. But my bullfrogs are the most entertaining and adorable pets I've ever had  :Big Grin:

----------


## Michael

If they're healthy I wouldn't worry about it. Are they african bullfrogs or american bullfrogs?

----------


## kathreen

Thanks for the help Michael! All of the web searches I had done showed the same thing, apparently they are silly like this sometimes since they can't see that well but can smell. They also sometimes do this to help each other shed. They have been getting along fine since then, snuggling with each other as normal. I'm going to try different food strategies (different places, different type of food (I bought frog and tadpole bites.) Any suggestions are welcome, worst comes to worse they will eat separately but I'd rather not have to do that. + Reply to Thread

----------

